# Carving lures?



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Does anybody carve any of their baits? I am trying one right now. It is my first. They are alot of work. I put my first coat of epoxy on and was depressed how the detail fills in. I might try posting some pics later. Phase 2 tonight. 
John


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You've seen that I carve some of mine. It might be interesting to share methods on this thread. What do ya thinK?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Well I gave it a try. I have mixed fellings about all the work in detail and then putting heavy epoxy over it and loosing some of the details.

Here it is before paint and after sealing










Here it is before first epoxy coat. Painted and set the eyes










Final head pic and bait. Lost alot of the detail I think. I'll see what it looks like in the daylight.





















I did all the carving with a dremmel tool. Would that still be carving!  

John


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Excellent man!!
Looks like it belongs on the trophy shelf instead of being in the water!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

It's still a beautiful piece of work. Don't be *TOO* hard on yourself.


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

While it appears you did lose some detail it is still a beautiful piece of work, very life like.

Dallas


----------

